# Free healthcare & childbirth



## MassiveHeadache (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if I will be entitled to free healthcare in Portugal straight after moving there but not working? We'll be moving there approximately 2 months before my due date. My partner (not husband) should be working there at that time. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

MassiveHeadache said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if I will be entitled to free healthcare in Portugal straight after moving there but not working? We'll be moving there approximately 2 months before my due date. My partner (not husband) should be working there at that time.
> 
> Many thanks!


It is my understanding, that under Portuguese law, pregnant women and children are automatically entitled to free health care, regardless of their immigration status.


----------



## MassiveHeadache (Aug 11, 2016)

I have found this information as well but I'm not sure how the care will continue after me giving birth. Will I be eligible for a free healthcare as unemployed with a working partner? 
Also even though pregnant women are entitled to get free healthcare do they still need the social security number? As that seems a crucial element in getting a health care card in Portugal.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

I have no knowledge regarding the rules for pregnancy, however if your partner is a tax payer he/she will have a social security number. This is the critical item. I am not sure how the marital status effects the regulations but certainly a Husband or Wife is covered under there spouses social security number.


Without a social security number you can still register with a health center but are not entitled to "free health care"

Your EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) , I you have one, will be referenced for treatment but you will need to find out the regulations in the issuing country regarding health care reimbursement.

Without an EHIC you are liable for full payment or so I gather

As with most bureaucratic procedures in Portugal, the rules appear open to interpretation, but the authorities have certainly tightened up over the past year

As far as I am aware once you have been a resident for 12 months you can apply to make voluntary contributions to social security if you so wish.


----------

